# $4,000 first place Indian Lake Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Xtreme Bucks Ultimate Open at Indian Lake is right around the corner. Mark your calanders for August 18th & 19th. This event should be very interesing being a 2 day event. The event will pay *$4,000.00 *to the winners with only a 70 boat field! This payout will increase if the field size becomes larger. Come on out and get involved in one of the best paying events the lake has experienced in a long time. We are accepting online payments as well as mailed in entries. Boat numbers are assigned as entries are recieved and are "not" reversed on the second day. So get your starting position secured now!

To print an entry form or to pay online , please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only one week away! Looking good guys. Still time to register online as well as by mail.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep those entries coming everyone. The pots getting pretty big!!!!!!


----------

